# [2008] Ice Cream New Math -- Half-Gallon = 3 Pints.



## AwayWeGo (Jun 11, 2008)

It was bad enough when a half-gallon carton of ice cream got shrunk down to 1*.*75 quarts. 

Now it's down to 3 pints. 

Sheesh. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Lydlady (Jun 11, 2008)

The ever-shrinking ice cream container... I noticed that too.  First noticed it with Dreyers/Edy(?).  Then Breyers, although I can still find a few of the "original" Breyers in the 1.75 quarts.  I think the store brands still have the 1.75 quarts.  I wonder how long before they shrink too.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 11, 2008)

Well at least they fit better in the freezer!


----------



## normab (Jun 11, 2008)

I thought this was an effort to help Americans lose weight!   :rofl:


----------



## joestein (Jun 11, 2008)

pjrose said:


> Well at least they fit better in the freezer!



PLEASE!!!

That sounds just like when some orange juice company went from 1/2 gallon to 1.75 quarts and advertised it as "easy to pour container".


Coke tried this with the 1.5 ltr "smooth serve" bottle.  It didn't go over too well.

Joe


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 11, 2008)

*It All Comes Out Of The Same Tank.*





-- hotlinked -- 





-- hotlinked -- 





-- hotlinked -- ​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA. ​


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 11, 2008)

Yup, and a 3 lb. can of coffee is now 34.5 oz plastic tub. 'magine that.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Gerie (Jun 11, 2008)

Anyone remember how many sandwiches you could could once get out of a can of tuna? 

I'd rather they leave the sizing alone and just raise the price.  I wouldn't feel so cheated.  I suppose marketing tells them it's not a good idea, however.


----------



## KarenLK (Jun 11, 2008)

I fear one day I will open a can of tune and find nothing but liquid!!


----------



## pjrose (Jun 11, 2008)

The hot dogs we buy just went from 10 per package to 9.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 11, 2008)

pjrose said:


> The hot dogs we buy just went from 10 per package to 9.



That's getting closer, There are just 8 buns in a package.

Jim Ricks


----------



## pjrose (Jun 11, 2008)

Passepartout said:


> That's getting closer, There are just 8 buns in a package.
> 
> Jim Ricks



I was thinking of that - but next we'll probably see buns go down to 6!


----------



## Kozman (Jun 12, 2008)

*Case of Beer*

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned the shrinking beer case that has gone from 24 to 20 or 18.  At first the smaller case was about the same price pro rated, but I've noticed that the price is now creeping up toward what the 24 pack was.  I guess they figure we are accustomed to paying x$ per case and won't be bothered that we are getting less for the same price.

A little off topic is how some stores list the cost per oz. or whatever and for two separate brands sitting side by side on the shelf they use different standards.  One might be cost per oz. while the other will be per pound.  They make it difficult to compare without a calculator.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jun 12, 2008)

I just noticed that this past weekend with one brand I bought. Just seemed 1/3 smaller than it should have been.


----------



## SDKath (Jun 12, 2008)

pjrose said:


> I was thinking of that - but next we'll probably see buns go down to 6!



:hysterical: :hysterical: Katherine


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 12, 2008)

With only 9 hot dogs in the package, who gets the bun-less, the cat or the dog?


----------



## Bozoshoes (Jun 12, 2008)

*We are being boiled like frogs!*

Slowly they turn (the heat up), and slowly we burn. Inflation has many faces


----------



## pjrose (Jun 12, 2008)

vacationhopeful said:


> With only 9 hot dogs in the package, who gets the bun-less, the cat or the dog?



DH likes to cut them up into baked beans, so the furry animals are out of luck (no, DH is not furry)


----------



## dmharris (Jun 12, 2008)

OH STOP!  I'm now dying for a grilled hot dog and it's not even noon midweek!


----------



## massvacationer (Jun 12, 2008)

*cookies too*

"chipsahoy" chocolate chip cookies just went from 18 ounces to 15.5 - but now have a cool resealable container


----------



## bigrick (Jun 12, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> It was bad enough when a half-gallon carton of ice cream got shrunk down to 1*.*75 quarts.
> 
> Now it's down to 3 pints.
> 
> ...



I think the ice cream companies sell so many pints for $3 to $5 that they want a similar price for the larger containers.  That'd be $9 to $15 for the new 3-pint half-gallon!


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 13, 2008)

It seems all the food and beverage companies have bought the idea that "less is more!" 

Marty


----------



## Art4th (Jun 13, 2008)

My favorite is a box of tissues. Did you ever notice that the tissues are about an inch shorter than the box?


----------



## cpnuser (Jun 16, 2008)

*Hellman's mayo*

Has anyone noticed Hellman's mayo is now 30 oz., instead of 32 oz.?  Kraft mayo is still 32 oz., but it probably won't be long before it's 30 oz.  Maybe the smaller sizes & higher prices may cause people to start making their own mayo or ice cream.  It's probably been 20 years since we have had a churn of homemade ice cream.  It was delicious.  I think we gave our churn away when we moved to FL 10 years ago.


----------



## bigrick (Jun 17, 2008)

I've seen several newer ice cream makers.  No more hand cranking.  Many are self-contained as in no need for ice or rock salt at all.

They are simpler but the ingredients will still cost you.  I haven't priced them or compared them to a $3 3-pinter.  Then again you cannot beat the taste of good home-made ice cream even if you didn't have to do the cranking.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 17, 2008)

We make homemade ice cream a few times a year, and I don't think we save any money.  Ingredients are expensive, but perhaps a different recipe might be more economical.

Of course, homemade tastes so much better, so it is still worth it.  

Kurt


----------



## sstamm (Jun 17, 2008)

I was just at the store yesterday, and the jug of Tropicana orange juice looked different- same price.  It now has 89 oz. instead of 96 oz.

How did they decide on 89 oz.???


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 17, 2008)

*Major Serious Brain Power Required.*




sstamm said:


> How did they decide on 89 oz.?


I think it takes advanced degrees in Marketing & Business Administration to figure out things like that. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rod (Jun 17, 2008)

From the Battle Creek Enquirer, June 17, 2008:

_Kellogg Shrinks Some Cereal Boxes

Sugar isn't the only thing consumers will see less of in their boxes of Froot Loops this month.

Spurred by towering spikes in grain and fuel prices, Kellogg Co. has shrunk the box size of several of its popular U.S. cereal brands--meaning a little less cereal for the same price.

The move essentially raises the price for cereal, the second time in six months Kellogg has raised cereal prices. The last price increase ... was in January.

Kellogg spokeswoman Susanne Norwitz said the company reduced the sizes of "select" ready-to-eat cereal boxes...

...Norwitz said, on average, cereal box sizes were reduced by 2.4 ounces. The box size reduction is limited to the U.S. market..._


----------



## Art4th (Jun 17, 2008)

sstamm said:


> I was just at the store yesterday, and the jug of Tropicana orange juice looked different- same price.  It now has 89 oz. instead of 96 oz.
> 
> How did they decide on 89 oz.???



Someone in management said, "we need to reduce costs by 7.29%".


----------



## Lydlady (Jun 18, 2008)

I just noticed my favorite Juicy Fruit gum now comes in a slim pack.  It's easier to make it a slimmer pack with 15 instead of 17 slices.  Same price, of course.


----------



## tlsbooks (Jun 18, 2008)

I went to the store yesterday and noted that the 1lb tubs of margarine are now 15oz.
But a dozen eggs is still 12!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pint Size.*

Some of the ice cream "pints" are now 14 oz. 

Shux upon'm. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 4, 2010)

Buy Blue Bell ice cream it is still half a gallon.

Have you noticed the size of Northern toilet paper?  They have the jumbo rolls but they are not as wide as they use to be.  Our TV station did a report on it about a month ago and called the company up.  They didn't know anything about it so she shipped 2 different rolls back to them for some feedback.  I guess they are still waiting.


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 4, 2010)

Anderson Dairy's "Premium" ice cream in Vegas (it is a local dairy) is still a full half gallon.  Of course its $5., too, more than the smaller Dryer's (Edys) or Bryers.

Our local newspaper has shrunk its pages, too.  It now comes off a roll which is 2" narrower, so pages are an inch narrower on each side.

Fern


----------



## boulez (Mar 4, 2010)

Gerie said:


> Anyone remember how many sandwiches you could could once get out of a can of tuna?



Not only did they shrink the can size, but the price still goes up!  Sheesh!


----------



## Pens_Fan (Mar 4, 2010)

Our store brand ice cream is still 1/2 gallon.

I'm pretty certain it is the same as the name brand.  Tastes the same anyway.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 4, 2010)

*By Me, The Generic Store Brand Tastes As Good As The Big Name Kind.*




Pens_Fan said:


> Tastes the same anyway.


The Chief Of Staff won't budge from her preference for the big name brands of ice cream -- Bryer's, Edy's, Ben's & Jerry's, etc.  

She says the generic store brands just don't taste as good. 

So we usually get the big name brands. 

BTW, generic store brand "half gallon" ice cream from Super Giant = 1*.*75 quarts. 

Shux upon'm. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 4, 2010)

I just came back from the grocery store and looked at the ice cream and everything was 1.5 except for the Blue Bell which is still half a gallon and the price was over $6. I have not bought ice cream in two months.  I think HEB here in Texas still sells their brand at half a gallon.

Maybe we should all boycott ice cream.  One benefit will be we all lose weight!!


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 4, 2010)

*It all makes sense*

Most ice cream companies have shrunk the size and lowered the price by a small amount so it doesn't look as bad.  It fits right in line with pay checks.
After taxes I have much less left so the stores figure I can use it for the ice cream.  I know it must make sense.
Bart


----------



## isisdave (Mar 5, 2010)

I noticed last week that Coke's 24-packs now contain only 20 cans. The 12-packs are still 12, though. I imagine pretty soon we'll notice that the cans only contain 10.5 ounces or some such.

The "going" price for 2-liter soda here is 3 for $5, which is supposed to represent a "savings" over the "regular" price which is usually stated as 1.99.  I refuse to pay over $1.

Fortunately, KFC's chickens still seem to have 7 legs.


----------



## Happytravels (Mar 5, 2010)

*marketing and pricing*

While everyone here notice the prices and sizes of ice cream...........The first one to come up with this marketing is.....DISPOSABLE DIAPERS...They put less and less into the packages and still charged the same...EVERYONE ELSE FOLLOWED...I have been in the grocery business over 20 years and have noticed things like this for about 5-7 years.....


----------



## cissy (Mar 5, 2010)

I've been bothered by all of these downsizes, as well.  But it's still more economical to buy at the grocer's.  I can still buy the full 1/2 gallon store brand at $2.50, but a small size ice cream cone bought at a stand is now $4!  I know, I know...you have to consider the cost of the cone.


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 5, 2010)

isisdave said:


> Fortunately, KFC's chickens still seem to have 7 legs.


It's those hormones they feed them.


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 5, 2010)

cissy said:


> I've been bothered by all of these downsizes, as well. But it's still more economical to buy at the grocer's. I can still buy the full 1/2 gallon store brand at $2.50, but a small size ice cream cone bought at a stand is now $4! I know, I know...you have to consider the cost of the cone.


When I was a young 'un, we could go to the neighborhood bowling alley and buy a single scoop cone for a nickel.  Two scoops cost ten cents.


----------



## bigrick (Mar 5, 2010)

cissy said:


> I've been bothered by all of these downsizes, as well.  But it's still more economical to buy at the grocer's.  I can still buy the full 1/2 gallon store brand at $2.50, but a small size ice cream cone bought at a stand is now $4!  I know, I know...you have to consider the cost of the cone.



I think it's comical all the folks who buy cones/cups at the ice cream/yogurt stand when for less money we buy a 'half' gallon at the market.

Once when I was a kid and went to the stand with my buddies, while they dickered over flavors at the stand, I went to the market and bought a real half gallon for 49 cents.  I brought it back to the stand where they were still thinking.  Five spoons was all we needed to devour the half gallon.  We used our savings for other worthwhile foods at the market.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh, but a Dairy Queen half vanilla/half chocolate soft swirl with chocolate dip is worth whatever they want to charge ....


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 24, 2010)

*Should Have Seen It Coming.*

Today The Chief Of Staff brought home a carton of Safeway ice cream marked _New!  Larger Size ! _

Contents = Half Gallon. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## cpnuser (Jun 25, 2010)

*Publix ice cream*

Publix(Florida grocery store) has the best ice cream and frozen yogurt.  The packages are still half gallons and there are many delicious flavors.  Sale prices are  generally 2/$5 or 2/$6.  Publix are in various southern states, so if you are at a timeshare  in Hilton Head SC, try their ice cream.  You will NOT be disappointed.


----------

